# Tell these boys they are hybrids!!!!



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 8, 2006)

I love hybrids as you all know especially natural occuring hybrids. These animals were found in a shipment of animals from Uganda. They are expected to be crosses between Bitis gabonica and Bitis nasicornis. For those of you who do not know, that is the Gaboon adder and the rhino Viper. Both adders of course. I love em always have and always will. You have nothing that compares to these big adders in Australia. They are amizing animals. I will try to find pics of the pure ones for you.


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2006)

great pics, love the gabboon vipers. eyelash has to be my fave


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice snakes, not much of an elapid fan, but i do like adders.


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 8, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT. Beautiful animals.

Thanks for the pics MH


----------



## Lucas (Sep 8, 2006)

i want to see the TEETH


----------



## Hickson (Sep 8, 2006)

Spectacular!!!



Hix


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 8, 2006)

Not elapids, but VIPERS...
J.


----------



## Retic (Sep 8, 2006)

The Rhinoceros Viper is my favourite venomous snake, along with a few of the tree vipers. Such magnificent snakes.


----------



## Australis (Sep 8, 2006)

> These animals were found in a shipment of animals from Uganda.



Im a fan of plain old "pure" Rhino Vipers, great looking animals in the flesh, i didnt know "natural" hybrids existed between these two species.

Have they actually been recorded in the wild?


Matt


----------



## Retic (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes they have been recorded quite a few times.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 8, 2006)

Some more pics. Evolution is a beautiful thing. These animals are amazing to see as well as keep. Bloody awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## cris (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice snakes, they remind me of cane toads, but not in a bad way.
Have you got any pics of the pointy bits?


----------



## pythoness (Sep 8, 2006)

Stunning patterns and colours, WOW, if only i could get that colour in a python


----------



## Lucas (Sep 8, 2006)

it looks like someome took to it with pastel crayons. Stunning colours


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 8, 2006)

They scare the crap out of me! One bite from them and your arm will drop off! very scary!


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 8, 2006)

And of course a few close ups and some teeth!!!!


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

I am not going to tell them a bloody thing. They can be/do/have whatever they want !! Yes sir, your wish is my command sir ! 

Gorgeous.


----------



## pixie (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, they are awesome looking


----------



## zen (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics &amp; info MH. 8) 
Beautiful specimens.


----------



## nvenm8 (Sep 9, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Some more pics. Evolution is a beautiful thing. These animals are amazing to see as well as keep. Bloody awesome!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

That amazing multicoloured crayon coloured pattern looks like it has come straight out of a native american indian rug


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow what a beautifull colored snake she has my utmost respect and looking at a picture of her will do me just fine thankyou.Ive never seen anything like her before.
Thanks for sharing your pics.
Odie


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 9, 2006)

stuning pic mh,

you said that we dont have anything like that in aus,
where abouts are you from?

nick


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 9, 2006)

Seth Efrican


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 9, 2006)

does he still live there?


----------



## Davo66 (Sep 9, 2006)

Not into the whole venemous thing but I have to admire the colouration and sheer presents of these Vipers, awsome looking reptiles! Huge heads!!

Davo


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 9, 2006)

rexs1 said:


> does he still live there?



Nup. He now risks his life in the wilds of Melbourne!  

Beautiful critters MH. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 9, 2006)

ive always liked the vipers , 
even pics of mixed subspecies 
stunning colours 
thanks for posting the pics ,
very interesting MH


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you, thank you very much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junglemad (Sep 9, 2006)

Hunter. Those enclosures behind the handling pic are excellent. I would love to have those two banks either side of a snake room


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 9, 2006)

They are nice arent they. Us Seth Efricans do things a little different. I have always found that good looking snakes display themselves so much better in a good looking snakes. I think they deserve that. No compromise when it comes to equipment and caging. It should be like that in any collection. Those snakes are spectacular. They dont do much, maybe even less than GTPs. Two to three weeks in the same spot. Just ambushing. The Gaboons have been known to eat Duiker a small antelope species which occur in their habitat. Imagine the size of a adder that can eat antelope. Fantastic. Also one of the most placid snakes I have handled. They rarely bite. A matter of fact I have never seen one strike in all the time I kept them.


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 9, 2006)

odd one out again it seems

well i like the colouring of that colourful one
but dont really like the snakes


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes they are great cages and I agree that the presentation of the snakes is almost as important as anything else. 
They are beautiful snakes. 



Morelia_Hunter said:


> They are nice arent they. Us Seth Efricans do things a little different. I have always found that good looking snakes display themselves so much better in a good looking snakes. I think they deserve that. No compromise when it comes to equipment and caging. It should be like that in any collection. Those snakes are spectacular. They dont do much, maybe even less than GTPs. Two to three weeks in the same spot. Just ambushing. The Gaboons have been known to eat Duiker a small antelope species which occur in their habitat. Imagine the size of a adder that can eat antelope. Fantastic. Also one of the most placid snakes I have handled. They rarely bite. A matter of fact I have never seen one strike in all the time I kept them.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 9, 2006)

Different they are. Nice though i guess


----------

